
Statins alert over computer glitch - DanBC
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-36274791
======
DanBC
The software is called "Q Risk 2".

This story is similar to the worrying report from EU Spreadsheet Risk Interest
Group (EUSPRIG) about spreadsheets in medicine:
[http://www.eusprig.org/2006/spreadsheets-in-clinical-
medicin...](http://www.eusprig.org/2006/spreadsheets-in-clinical-medicine-
warning.pdf)

